# spare wheel carrier



## tommag (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi All
Can someone tell me how i can see if my van has a recall on the spare wheel carrier and also to see if i am registered on the Fiat database
Thanks


----------



## Levvo001 (Jun 11, 2009)

The VOSA database can be found at this link, using your VIN number you should be able to track the details down.

http://www.dft.gov.uk/vosa/apps/recalls/default.asp?tx=VOSA


----------

